# boeing airlines



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I see 2 people in FB claim to work for Boeing airline. I don't know of it. Would that be TWA and others Boeing owns?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

If you see Boeing's field where they manufacture the planes it is like an airport onto itself so maybe that's what they mean. And Boeing Airlines might be a term for the test pilots and their division.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Boeing owns no airline companies. They are in the manufacturing business only. They also make the F15, F18 and the new P-8 that is replacing the Navy P-3 Sub chaser. Their division is called the Commercial Aircraft Division.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ram1957 said:


> Boeing owns no airline companies. They are in the manufacturing business only. They also make the F15, F18 and the new P-8 that is replacing the Navy P-3 Sub chaser. Their division is called the Commercial Aircraft Division.


Yes I was sure of it although they are said to own 4 airlines including founding twa


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Actually they operated the first airline under another name that was used to deliver the mail and then sold it off to a company that later became United Airlines, Inc. ("United"; NYSE: UAL) (commonly referred to simply as "United") is an American major airline headquartered in Chicago, Illinois.[6][7] It is the world's largest airline when measured by number of destinations served.[8] In the late 1920s, just prior to the use of the United Airlines name, The Boeing Company, currently one of the world's largest aircraft manufacturers, operated a predecessor airline. They have no other interest in any airline company.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ram1957 said:


> Actually they operated the first airline under another name that was used to deliver the mail and then sold it off to a company that later became United Airlines, Inc. ("United"; NYSE: UAL) (commonly referred to simply as "United") is an American major airline headquartered in Chicago, Illinois.[6][7] It is the world's largest airline when measured by number of destinations served.[8] In the late 1920s, just prior to the use of the United Airlines name, The Boeing Company, currently one of the world's largest aircraft manufacturers, operated a predecessor airline. They have no other interest in any airline company.


Thx


----------

